#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Significance of Tests for Petroleum Products by Salvatore J. Rand(ASTM Manual Series)

## sasirkumar

Hi all


Here iam sharing *Significance of Tests for Petroleum Products by Salvatore J. Rand (ASTM Manual Series)



***[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Publisher: ASTM International
Number Of Pages: 258
Publication Date: 2003-04
Sales Rank: 889878
ISBN / ASIN: 0803120974
EAN: 9780803120976


Get the latest analytical procedures & specifications for the vast range of petroleum products - worldwide! This new edition tells you what tests are run on petroleum products, and why they are run. Each chapter lists appropriate ASTM test methods and in 15 of 21 chapters these are cross-referenced with IP procedures, where the IP have similar test methods. Other  chapters cross-reference and list ISO, API, OECD, EPA, DIN, and EPS methods, where applicable.

A must-have for those who run and interpret the tests for the purpose of understanding product quality, especially petroleum refinery and test lab personnel, will find this an invaluable technical resource.

Get 21 new or updated chapters, including an introduction, eight new chapters, and 12 that have been updated to reflect new specifications and test methods. New chapters address:Sampling Techniques - discusses proper sampling of a product Fuel Oxygenates - deals with the Clean Air Act, which mandates the addition of oxygenates to gasoline
Automotive Engine Oils - reflects new challenges in test method development of oils for automotive use
Lubricant Base Fluids - recognizes the importance of the composition of base oils and the effect of that composition on proper lubrication by the finished blend with additives

Environmental Characteristics for Petroleum Products -  discusses standard test methods for measuring toxicity and biodegradation of lubricants


Properties of Petroleum Coke, Pitch, Carbon, and Manufactured Carbon and Graphite - defines the characteristics of these materials








*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: Significance of Tests for Petroleum Products by Salvatore J. Rand(ASTM Manual Series)

----------


## afshin1320

Thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

Thank you

----------


## pigkyjoy

please upload this book again, web is dead.

thank you

----------


## ehandoyo

Here you go...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you for your kindness.

----------


## tipcop

thank you!!!! Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## fgz08

please upload this book again, links are dead

----------


## Nabilia

Significance of Tests for Petroleum Prod 7th Ed. - Rand 2003 ASTM - MNL 1.pdf	  8.597 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zurry

I find it difficult to download this book
 Anyone should please send it to my e-mail soorajy2k1@yahoo.com
thanks in advance.

----------


## amerk1212

I have found it very difficult to download this book
Anyone should please send it to my e-mail amerk1212@gmail.com
thanks.

----------


## naapranam

plz upload againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------

